# Lowrance having wiring / power-on issues



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Just mounted a new Elite 9 to my boat and it works great. About 2 feet over, I mounted my old LMS 338 to use as a GPS plotter. Everything is wired correctly and in the exact same manner as it was when this unit was my primary electronics (wired into a fuse panel with a dedicated switch). However, now the device automatically powers on as soon as the panel switch is turned on rather than when I push the "ON" button on the FF. Then, once the FF powers up, the screen flashes and a warning beeper goes off. The only other change from its previous wiring is that I removed the transducer. So, to eliminate this as the root cause, I added the transducer back and still have the same issues. It's now been taken off.

What's wrong? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Check to make sure your power is connected to the red 12v wire and not the yellow wire.

The yellow wire might be a remote turn on or a switched wire.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks eyedreamn for the help. Everything is connected correctly. Seems that a hard restart did the trick. Tried to avoid it, but nothing else including a soft reset didn't work. It's all good. The little fish finder is now just a GPS and my new Elite 9 does all the heavy lifting. Thanks again.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Some units have what is called auto start my Garmin auto pilot has it as soon as the switch is turned on the A/P powers up.


----------

